# Dating someone older/younger?



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

How do you guys feel on this? I know for me I'm attracted to older guys (Not creepishly old, but like 2-5 years older) 

What is the line you would draw when dating someone older/younger?


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well im 26 now, Personally I probably wouldnt date anyone younger than 21, due to maturity levels. Unless she was a virgin who had matured quickly and knows what she wants. 

Max age.... around 30,


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm upset you don't like creepishly older guys :rain j/ks 

Hmm maybe 10 years either way, I'm quite loose with limits and can't really afford to be too fussy anyway! You fancy who you fancy, as long as it's legal who cares.:stu


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure, depends how well we connect.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

pete24 said:


> Max age.... around 30,


:agree


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Why don't teenage girls like creepishly old guys? Once you've been with an old creeper you never go back!!

The formula says 24/2 + 7 = 19. So and 18 yo with a 23 yo guy is no big deal.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm 22 and would certainly date you!
Assuming we click, obviously. You look cute.

Well anyway, my GF is almost four years younger than me, she barely turned 19, and I'll turn 23 in two months.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

100+ years either way


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

i have dated girls 6-7 years younger, i suppose i look young for my age... and i went on one date with a girl 9 years younger, we didnt really click though. i dont think it was do to age, it was more that she was kinda too ghetto, and her being a gemini probably had something to do with it, hehe. i think if both people are adults, as long as there is a mutual attraction and you have similar interests, age doesnt really matter. its just more rare for two people who are around 9+ years apart to find each other attractive and have many common interests... though my parents are 16 years apart! and i have a friend who's parents have an even bigger gap.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

18-25 I don't mind a few years ahead.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dating anybody would be a step ahead,TBH I am just not interested in finding a girl.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't put any limits on age (besides legality, of course).


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd date a guy either younger or older. However, I feel like an old woman in the body of a 23 year-old, so I usually end up being attracted to men in their early 30s or so. Although the younger guys tend to be more attractive, their energy and common topics of conversation annoy me a bit (I realize this is a generalization).


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

AllToAll said:


> I'd date a guy either younger or older. However, I feel like an old woman in the body of a 23 year-old


I am the same way; I've been told I have an "old soul."


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

As you get older I think it matters less. At the moment I wouldn't go above or below more than 1 year.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd date a girl who was 18 if she was mature enough. I usually go for older women though. Never really thought about a limit for how much older, but if it was something serious, maybe 10 years?


----------



## brettfavre4life (Apr 20, 2012)

Hard to say for me. I'm 27 and a woman who is 32 has shown a lot of interest in me but to be honest I feel like I want somehow closer to my age, even though that's not a huge age gap. 

I don't think I would never date anyone under 23 because young girls (and guys too) are difficult to deal with because even they don't know what they want or are looking for. Of course that doesn't apply to every young person.

I guess I'd like someone between 23-30, if I ever meet someone.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Why don't teenage girls like creepishly old guys? Once you've been with an old creeper you never go back!!


:um :haha


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I guess my range would be around 20-28. Mind you, I have zero dating experience.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

No more younger men. Max 15 years older.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

no definite age limits. Overall, between 25-55, although I find the considerably older ones' amount of life-experience a bit intimidating. I've also been told I'm an "old soul" on numerous occasions. lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I feel weird dating a guy younger than me... even if it's one year younger than me. I just can't seem to date someone younger than me. I like older men. Like men who are 5 years older than me. Not like 10 or 20. That's disgusting. haha


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I love creepishly older guys. Never really been attracted to someone younger


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Not really into younger guys. I find that the men I'm attracted to most are 30+. I want to say that the limit would be 35 but ya never know.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I would prefer to date a girl 1or 2 years older than me but it would never happen.

Most women would sooner go out with some balding 40 year old than someone who is even just a week younger than them.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, 2 or 3 years younger tops, I want women to "age" with me, a 18 or 20 year old kid just isn't mature enough....then again all the women my age all have "kids", I'm between a boulder and a hard place.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I will date people in their 20's.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Max 4 years older.. NOT younger (hellz to the no)


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Siringo said:


> I love creepishly older guys. Never really been attracted to someone younger


 You know about the nose hair problems old guys have, right?


----------



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

Age doesn't matter, if you like the person, that is all that matters. To be honest this is a very American thing, when it comes to sex, you lot are simply insane.

Take your age of consent, 18. An American man can go to jail and be called a pedofile for having sex with a 17 year old. Even if he is only a few years older himself. Don't think this is nuts, google age of consent for Europe, it isn't a universal standard. So ignore the prudes, and do what you like.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have no qualms about dating someone older. I don't really have an age limit. 

Younger though? No.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

scarpia said:


> You know about the nose hair problems old guys have, right?


Your not making this any easier for us guys, you know that right?:b


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Older. Not nursing home older though, but 10 years seems like a good cutoff point. I guess I'd go with someone younger, but they'd have to be mature for their age. The number isn't important, but maturity level is.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

eh... 18-24 is perfectly fine. 17 could be acceptable tho.


----------



## Prim (Aug 9, 2012)

I am 23 and a year ago I dated someone who was 37 and it was one of the best moments of my life.


----------



## darkandempty (Aug 9, 2012)

most ive done is 7 years younger. but im not picky, anyone 18+ is fair game


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I like someone who is in his late 30s right now. I can honestly see myself sleeping with him. He has grey hair and all, but his face looks young.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

When I have dated someone, they've normally been 3-5 years older than me.. I haven't known about their age before we've got to know eachother.. But the last boy that I dated was actually one year younger than me. 

So I guess that I would date everything from one year younger than me to ten years older. I haven't really thought about it.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter, maturity and age aren't the same thing.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I tend to be attracted to younger women more. I would draw the line at 18, but I'd feel more comfortable about it if she was at least a little older. As for the older limit I'm not sure... maybe 30. :stu


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

for me it would be 17 to 24 but that could change depending on the girl


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

The only girls that talk to me are several years younger, I personally don't care too much but I don't think it makes a whole lot of sense at the same time. I feel like most girls are attracted to older guys.


----------



## michael619 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha my gf 10-11years older depending on time of year, i think harder for me to b as mature as she wants or used to. I like sex she gets over it, she very idependent. It work can work if u dont sabatoge like me 21-32 me younger


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

I've always liked much older men. My husband is 30 years older than I am.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i recently fell for a man who was 11 years older than i. thats the oldest i think i'd date.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Of course it's probably easier to identify with people who are similar in age, but the way I look at it is that finding that person who wants to be with you is so hard, you can't put unnecessary barriers up.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Eh, I'd rather date someone my own age, but I wouldn't miss the opportunity to date/be with someone younger/older with whom I had a great connection. 
I'd date a guy anywhere from 18-27.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd love to find a creepy old guy between the ages of 36 and 42. My ex scared me away from younger guys for good.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

For me the girl would have to be at least 21. At least. If she's 20 nearing 21, I'd be willing to look the other way. That's as young as I go. When it comes to older girls I wouldn't feel uncomfortable dating a girl who is near her 30's.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Doesn't matter much to me as long as she's mature enough.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

To be honest, I just wish I was 18 already. But I have a few more months to go lol. Don't get me wrong, I'm not into creepy old guys, I just prefer in between my age to 27, which is kinda pushing it there itself lol. Otherwise, I find it kinda creepy.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

for me im still 17 so 19 would be the oldest and 15 the youngest

like i said im still young and im kinda confused so can some girl explain how dating someone who is younger is an absolute no , but dating a guy that maybe up to 10 years or older than them is ok.


----------



## darkrider (Aug 13, 2012)

I know this may sound disgusting and disturbing but I have a thing for women who are older. Like 10 years older. But it's probably all fatasty as I could never see myself in a relationship like that.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

darkrider said:


> I know this may sound disgusting and disturbing but I have a thing for women who are older. Like 10 years older. But it's probably all fatasty as I could never see myself in a relationship like that.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think she would have to be at least 21. 

But from my understanding, younger than that women are more accepting of inexperience. I don't want to get into that debate again, but that would be the only reason I would date an 18 year old.

I actually find women my age sexier in many ways, but don't know if they would accept me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

darkrider said:


> I know this may sound disgusting and disturbing but I have a thing for women who are older. Like 10 years older. But it's probably all fatasty as I could never see myself in a relationship like that.


I'm the same way (although I don't discriminate against younger gals). Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

17 would be the absolute youngest (until I turn 20, then it'd be 18) and 25 would be the absolute oldest, I think dating a 25 year old would be kinda weird though.



WintersTale said:


> I think she would have to be at least 21.
> 
> But from my understanding, younger than that women are more accepting of inexperience. I don't want to get into that debate again, but that would be the only reason I would date an 18 year old.
> 
> I actually find women my age sexier in many ways, but don't know if they would accept me.


They really really aren't, I have no idea where you're getting this from lol. I'm 18 and I can guarantee you they're not. The girl I'm seeing right now knows I'm a virgin and that I've never done anything more than kiss a girl, she's probably the most understanding person I've ever met but she was still like "that's kinda weird haha" when I told her about it. Most people lose their virginity at 14ish, you're not gonna meet many 18 year old girls who haven't already had sex with at least 5+ guys.

Girls your age are more understanding I would think, they're just ready to settle down and fall in love. It might weird some of them out but if it does then they're not worth your time anyway.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

GD8 said:


> Most people lose their virginity at 14ish, you're not gonna meet many 18 year old girls who haven't already had sex with at least 5+ guys.


Do you have a link to your source which says common age of losing virginity is 14 and 5+ partners is common?

I am 35, I have had 3 boyfriends but I am still a virgin. I am not interested of sex. I don't plan to have sex either.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Do you have a link to your source which says common age of losing virginity is 14 and 5+ partners is common?
> 
> I am 35, I have had 3 boyfriends but I am still a virgin. I am not interested of sex. I don't plan to have sex either.


Nope, most people I know lost their virginity between 13-15 and most girls have hooked up a lot or had multiple boyfriends. That's just how it is now.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

GD8 said:


> Nope, most people I know lost their virginity between 13-15 and most girls have hooked up a lot or had multiple boyfriends. That's just how it is now.


Yeah most people I know lost their virginity back when they were at least 13+ I remember in High School hearing people talking about losing their virginities to some guy/girl but then being with someone else a month later. This kid I used to baby-sit for is now 15 and pregnant, and she doesn't know who the father is.

Anyway, I've always been attracted to older guys. There has only been one time I've been attracted to a younger guy, but it didn't last long. Most of the time I connect better with older men. I really like someone who is 37 right now.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

GD8 said:


> Nope, most people I know lost their virginity between 13-15 and most girls have hooked up a lot or had multiple boyfriends. That's just how it is now.


When I was 16 a guy asked me if I was a virgin, when I told him I was he thought it was weird that I was virgin at that age. I wonder what people would think about me being a virgin at my age now. The only people that know is my parents.

In high school I knew a girl in one of my classes that was 16 and had a 2 year old son. I had a crush on a girl when I was 16 but she had a boyfriend. One day she came to class and told one of her friends that she had lost her virginity to him. I just sat there and it felt like my heart was breaking.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Back when I was a homosexual, I only considered going out with older men. 
Then, when I was heterosexual, I would only try to date women between 18 and a few months younger than me.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

darkrider said:


> I know this may sound disgusting and disturbing but I have a thing for women who are older. Like 10 years older. But it's probably all fatasty as I could never see myself in a relationship like that.


yep me too. i love the older ladies. i was "seeing" a 34 year-old female, had a blast with her... but it had to end cuz she basically wanted to start having babies and settle down, i am not ready for that :blank


----------

